# Cline Farm Social/Charitable BBQ invitation



## Gary in VA

I would like to extend an invitation to the Forum people here to our farm just outside of Harrisonburg, Virginia in July for a social BBQ gathering/charitable event.

Let me first explain where this is coming from.  For the past few years Linda and I have hosted a gathering at our house around mid July where I provide the meat and our friends and family bring a covered dish to share.  There is also normally a pretty good fireworks show that evening.  It has turned into an event of around 150 people.  Along with that I have also wanted to get the teams and fellow BBQers that I have met along the way at competitions and on the forums together for a social cook and good time to share our BBQ with one another.  So, I thought, why not combine the two ideas and make a private charitable event out of it and show some people the vast variety of flavors and spice that exists in BBQ.


This is the way I envision this thing going down.  On Friday, July 21 those interested in joining this gathering and cooking would gather at our farm and set up camp.  Friday night each can bring whatever they wish to cook and share with the other BBQers.  It will be a social gathering and overall good time.  Saturday, July 22, I will provide the meats to you and your team, all you need to do is prep and cook it like you would normally cook for yourself or competition or whatever.  We will also provide the side dishes to feed the guests.  I figure we will plan to serve around 6:00pm.  You will also be welcome to invite friends and family to this event.  All food will be provided to the guests.  The guests will just be asked to give a donation to charity.  The charities that I have chosen for this event will be the Mennonite Disaster Service and the Brethren Disaster Service.  Both organizations have very little overhead and all moneys go to helping out in disaster situations such as hurricane Katrina.


What I need to know from you is if you are interested in coming and having a good time and if you can help to cook for some good charitable organizations.  You are invited to join us regardless of whether or not you can cook for this event or not.

If you do plan to set up, camp out at the farm and cook for the crowd, I would need to know the following:



When would you be arriving on Friday and how much space do you need to set up?



What would you like to cook? Pork? Brisket? Chicken? Ribs?



What quantity can you cook?  How many butts? Etc… (you can cook one or more than one – do your specialty)



Do you have ANY suggestions for me?  Mainly because I have no idea what I am doing here, just winging this.



How many people are you bringing with you as your cooking team, and how many friends and family are coming to eat on Saturday?



This is still in the planning stages, although I am pretty sure the date is set to be July 21, 22 and if you want to stay the night of the 22 and head out Sunday the 23, you are more than welcome to do that too.  I know this is pretty far in advance at the moment but I am trying to find out how many are interested in participating in this and making sure I can pull it all together for a good cause.



Please let me know if you have any questions or suggestions.  I am looking forward to this event and hope it will be a success.  Of course, directions to our place and all the other formalities will be forthcoming.  



Also, If you know of a team or individual that I haven’t contacted that would enjoy this.  Please feel free to ask them and let me know.  I plan on asking some other teams at Danville this year that I don’t have contact information for.



Thanks



Gary Cline

Gary’s Barbeque


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey Gary, any chance I can get you to hold this in Myrtle Beach this year?


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey Gary, any chance I can get you to hold this in Myrtle Beach this year?


LOL.

Gray, you're a good guy.


----------



## Gary in VA

Come on up Cappie... Like I said.. whether or not you cook for the masses.. you are definately invited.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bill's Grill team will be there.  I plan on being there on Friday and leaving on Sunday.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I thought I might just spend the week there, maybe leave on Thursday.
Is your fridge full of beer?


----------



## Gary in VA

heck yeah.. fridge will be full... come on ... I can always use another hand in the turkey house.


----------



## Gary in VA

Excellent!.. I was hopin you would make it Hoss!  More info to follow as plans develop.   So far I have about 8 that say it is a good possibility they will make it to cook.  Gonna be a great time


----------



## Gary in VA

Yep.. he was one of them.. Chris Capell sent the message on to a few more and I am starting to get some "maybes" from them as well as Chris.  Looks like this thing might turn into a gen u wine  Shin dig!

more info to come....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Hoss's Is planning on being there I can fit some meat on my cooker.  Once again I have to put a disclaimer in about me getting the time off yet I will be putting in for it this week or so.  Would do a friday through sunday deal.



Hoss, whats your status now?  Still planning on making it?


----------



## Gary in VA

I will also add that the invitation is still open if you wish to come and cook or just to come and join the festivities.

The more the merrier.

AND... I believe Larry is comming.. so.. entertainment will be provided.  :razz:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I will also add that the invitation is still open if you wish to come and cook or just to come and join the festivities.
> 
> The more the merrier.
> 
> AND... I believe Larry is comming.. so.. entertainment will be provided.  :razz:




Free rides with Uncle Larry


----------



## Bruce B

I think you're gonna need more beer.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

20 days until PARTY time.  Is it too early for a roll call?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":hwgat2jd]I will also add that the invitation is still open if you wish to come and cook or just to come and join the festivities.
> 
> The more the merrier.
> 
> AND... I believe Larry is comming.. so.. entertainment will be provided.  :razz:




Free rides with Uncle Larry





[/quote:hwgat2jd]

You bastard!!   8-[   I'll be there Saturday for sure, still iffy on Friday though.  Bill, "Remind me to smack yo momma" (Jackie Gleason - Buford T. Justice, a classice from Smokey and the Bandit)


----------



## Gary in VA

Sorry guys.. I can't make it.. will be out of town that day.     8-[


----------



## Finney

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Sorry guys.. I can't make it.. will be out of town that day.     8-[


 #-o


----------



## Gary in VA

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":26qi0cd0]Sorry guys.. I can't make it.. will be out of town that day.     8-[


  

i'll be there friday evening/night but will have to be on the road home by noon on saturday.  hope that isn't a problem.   :-(   my nephew from wa state is visiting.   [/quote:26qi0cd0]

bring him along!!!... if you can't.. that won't be a problem.. I understand family takes precidence sometimes.  Friday night should be a good time.


----------



## Gary in VA

brian j said:
			
		

> oops.  i just looked at the date of your event and the date my nephew is coming over and they're not the same day.   #-o  so disregard my previous post.



You drank too much over the 4th... didn't you Brain?  [-X

 :lmao:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Spoke with Pigs on the Run (John Atkins) today.  He will be there and is bringing a guy from PA too.  And I heard rumer that Bruce B may be making the trip down as well.  This is going to be a PARTY.


----------



## Bruce B

Rumor confirmed. ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!

My brother Gary and I will be there. We are leaving here on Wednesday the 19th, playing golf in Virginia on the 20th, and partying at Gary's on the 21st & 22nd, and if we are still able to, we might think about heading out on the 23rd. Gonna be a helluva weekend.


----------



## Bruce B

Same here Brian.


----------



## Gary in VA

Looks like this thing is shapin up to be a good ol time... I say again.. THE INVITATION IS STILL OPEN... whether or not you decide to come and cook or just come and eat.

Hey Cappie.. you should drive up and join us before  you have to work your asssperigas off in your new BBQ joint.. kinda like a  last vacation before your life ends.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Cappy doesn't leave Myrtle Beach!   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

I thought about it...I'd like to spend a few days in the country.
Been a while.  All the crops are coming in now too.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I thought about it...I'd like to spend a few days in the country.
> Been a while.  All the crops are coming in now too.



I'm putting my mud tires on, it's getting deep in here!   8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Come on Cappy, we will have you home in time for your Sunday morning radio show.  You may be hung over, but we will get ya there.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Come on Cappy, we will have you home in time for your Sunday morning radio show.  You may be hung over, but we will get ya there.



What's this "WE" sh&t??  You offering to drive him???  #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2l845gee]Come on Cappy, we will have you home in time for your Sunday morning radio show.  You may be hung over, but we will get ya there.




What's this "WE" sh&t??  You offering to drive him???  #-o[/quote:2l845gee]

Nope, but I do have an alarm clock I will loan him.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> *Cappy doesn't leave Myrtle Beach! *  8-[


Nothing needs to be added.


----------



## Gary in VA

Both ya'll git yerselves up here and have a good time and quit yer bitchin and moanin.


----------



## Captain Morgan

It's a little spooky away from the beach.  I'm afraid of mountain men.


----------



## Gary in VA

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's a little spooky away from the beach.  I'm afraid of mountain men.



We ain't in the mountains.. we is in the valley.  If Bruce can drive that far.. so can you!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

to get to the valley, don't I have to go over a mountain?  lol, I'd much
rather live at the mountains than the beach.  Grew up in the foothills
of the Blue Ridge, and went to school at Appalachian St in Boone.

It's just hard for me to get away.  I'm on the air 6 days a week at 
6 am, and the other day is the only day my daughter can spend the
night with me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> to get to the valley, don't I have to go over a mountain?  lol, I'd much
> rather live at the mountains than the beach.  Grew up in the foothills
> of the Blue Ridge, and went to school at Appalachian St in Boone.
> 
> It's just hard for me to get away.  I'm on the air 6 days a week at
> 6 am, and the other day is the only day my daughter can spend the
> night with me.



Excuses are like _ _ _  holes.  Every one has them.  Its when you stop making them that life takes that suttle turn and you start living again.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bill collectors are like ___ holes.  Seems like they want money every month!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

The one thing I have found about going to a comp is that the bills will still be there when you get home.  The difference is, are you any happier paying them when you dont get to go and do something or when you go and do something fun?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

brian j said:
			
		

> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!



Again, no excuse is worth missing a great weekend with BBQ, Adult beverages and folks you have chatted with on this forum.  Not to mention the great cause this is raising money for.


----------



## wittdog

brian j said:
			
		

> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!


I was just telling the wife if its wasn't for the kids...............Road trip, but it ain't in the cards this year.....She is starting to talk about taking a BBQ vacation next year...........Maybe Myrtel beach?


----------



## Gary in VA

wittdog said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just telling the wife if its wasn't for the kids...............Road trip, but it ain't in the cards this year.....She is starting to talk about taking a BBQ vacation next year...........Maybe Myrtel beach?
Click to expand...


Saturday there will definately be kids of all ages there... if you want to come and eat Saturday evening.. you would be mostest welcome.. just let us know how many.   Let me know if you is commin.. twill be a great time.


----------



## wittdog

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":2qfwdtke]what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> I was just telling the wife if its wasn't for the kids...............Road trip, but it ain't in the cards this year.....She is starting to talk about taking a BBQ vacation next year...........Maybe Myrtel beach?
Click to expand...


Saturday there will definately be kids of all ages there... if you want to come and eat Saturday evening.. you would be mostest welcome.. just let us know how many.   Let me know if you is commin.. twill be a great time.[/quote:2qfwdtke]
Gary I appreicate the offer but the trip is to far to take the yungins and trying to do it in a weekend.. I't just not in the cards. I know it will be a blast.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

8 days left till the party!


----------



## Captain Morgan

rofl.  If you touch Larry's beer, you're @&^% better get nervous.


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> rofl.  If you touch Larry's beer, you're @&^% better get nervous.


 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1

brian j said:
			
		

> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!


Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
He's pretty stingy with his alcohol


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
> He's pretty stingy with his alcohol
Click to expand...


Hell Puff, you make the trip I'll buy your beer.


----------



## Guest

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":1f3p0xsl]what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
> He's pretty stingy with his alcohol
Click to expand...


Hell Puff, you make the trip I'll buy your beer.[/quote:1f3p0xsl]
I hope you win, place or show ~ That's gonna cost ya!  :grin:  :grin:  8-[


----------



## Puff1

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":f8ebstaj]what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
> He's pretty stingy with his alcohol
Click to expand...


Hell Puff, you make the trip I'll buy your beer.[/quote:f8ebstaj] :-k


----------



## Finney

I wish I could make it.  I have to take the wife back to NC Friday night and head back down to SC Saturday, so that I can work Sunday because I have to drive back to NC on Tuesday to drive my wife to Charlotte to have an out patient procedure done then drive her back home and head back to SC to over see the build of a new fire truck I just designed and no one knoes how it goes together. 
No rest for the wicked. 8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Finney said:
			
		

> I wish I could make it.  I have to take the wife back to NC Friday night and head back down to SC Saturday, so that I can work Sunday because I have to drive back to NC on Tuesday to drive my wife to Charlotte to have an out patient procedure done then drive her back home and head back to SC to over see the build of a new fire truck I just designed and no one knoes how it goes together.
> No rest for the wicked. 8-[



I hope Mrs Finney is okay.  She is a great lady.  Deserves much better than you :!:


----------



## Bruce B

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
> He's pretty stingy with his alcohol
Click to expand...


I know you're talking about another Bruce on another forum. I know you are!


----------



## Puff1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="brian j":j1kws7mo]what's finney's excuse? whit?  nick??  puff???  this could be your one and only opportunity to see bbq masters like larry, gary and bill ALL in one spot.
> 
> WAS IT OVER WHEN THE GERMAN'S BOMBED PEARL HARBOR!
> 
> 
> 
> Bri, if you guarantee I can drink all of Bruce's beer I might go.
> He's pretty stingy with his alcohol
Click to expand...


I know you're talking about another Bruce on another forum. I know you are![/quote:j1kws7mo] Yep, a totally different Bruce :!: 
 :hide:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

7 more days!!!!


----------



## Puff1

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> 7 more days!!!!


Man somebody is real excited :grin:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 more days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man somebody is real excited :grin:
Click to expand...

Yeah, and we're gonna get 6 more days of this...


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2xriuzx7]7 more days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man somebody is real excited :grin:
Click to expand...

Yeah, and we're gonna get 6 more days of this...  [/quote:2xriuzx7]
We probably wish we were going :!:


----------



## Gary in VA

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1idgca0p]7 more days!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man somebody is real excited :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and we're gonna get 6 more days of this...
Click to expand...

We probably wish we were going :!:[/quote:1idgca0p]

The invitation is still open guys... C'mon Down!!!  (or up.. or whatever the case may be)

and Yes.. Bill IS just a bit excited.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Pulling out in the morning.....heading for the Cline family farm, going to lasso me a turkey and hog tie him to the cooker. YEEEEEEEE HAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> See you guys tomorrow....



Looking forward to meeting you! I'll be there probably around 4-5 tomorrow.


----------



## DaleP

Gary, I wish I could bring my family but no real time off left for us rhis year. thanks for the invite though, and maybe next year.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well, we got the big tent up yesterday at Gary's and picked up all the food that will be cooked.  THERE IS A TON OF MEAT.  Last count Gary got was 300+ will be attending.  I pulled my gasser up yesterday for heating the beans and keeping stuff warm and will be towing Petunia over today.  

Gary and I met Bruce B and his brother Gary in Harrisonburg for a round or two, maybe it was three at a Micro Brewery and had dinner.  Nice fellers, even though they are from the NORTH.  They had some issues with the Southern Golf Course.  Something about it KICKING THERE BUTTS.

I'll be pulling out of here around 11 this morning to help Gary get the rest of the tents set up.  This is going to be FANTASTIC.

See ya'll on Sunday.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Have fun!


----------



## Puff1

Well Bill it's finally here =D>  =D>  =D> 
Have fun guy's :!:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> Well Bill it's finally here =D>  =D>  =D>
> Have fun guy's :!:


Yeah! ~ NO MORE COUNTDOWN!!  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bill it's finally here =D>  =D>  =D>
> Have fun guy's :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! ~ NO MORE COUNTDOWN!!  :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...

   'Bout time huh? You know  we'll have to hear about it for a month.........at least from Bill 

Bruce's beer is fair game boy's :bar:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog

3 More days till we can see the pics.... :hide:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Bill it's finally here =D>  =D>  =D>
> Have fun guy's :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! ~ NO MORE COUNTDOWN!!  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Bout time huh?* You know  we'll have to hear about it for a month.........at least from Bill *
> 
> Bruce's beer is fair game boy's :bar:  :grin:
Click to expand...

Yeah ~ How he didn't rate for a podcast... :grin:  :grin:  :hide:


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> 3 More days till we can see the pics.... :hide:


Shoulda' posted that like Bill! He's like a kid in a candy store 
I hope he doesn't forget his camera  

Bruce is buying everyones beer......too late their already gone :!:

Joker at least your off the hook as far as Bill's countdown


----------



## wittdog

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 More days till we can see the pics.... :hide:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda' posted that like Bill! He's like a kid in a candy store
> I hope he doesn't forget his camera
> 
> Bruce is buying everyones beer......too late their already gone :!:
> 
> Joker at least your off the hook as far as Bill's countdown
Click to expand...

2 more days till we can see the pics


----------



## Puff1

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 More days till we can see the pics.... :hide:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulda' posted that like Bill! He's like a kid in a candy store
> I hope he doesn't forget his camera
> 
> Bruce is buying everyones beer......too late their already gone :!:
> 
> Joker at least your off the hook as far as Bill's countdown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 more days till we can see the pics
Click to expand...

 :grin:   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, just got off the phone with Bill and Gary...no one is dead yet.
There's about 8 different board members there, and Dizzy Pig, who I don't think has joined.  Anyway, dinner last night was fabulous..shrimp
abt's that Bill said were awesome, regular abts, kabobs and more.
Pits are smoking for tonight, and I could hear bloody mary's being made
in the background.

  Gary is too busy to post pics today, but Bill will have em up by tomorrow.
There is a great one of Larry stuck in the mud in his wheelchair, can't wait
to see that.  Sounds like Bruce and his brother are the entertainment for
the group.  Can't wait to hear the stories.


----------



## Puff1

I wonder if they pulled him out or just left him there?


----------



## Captain Morgan

well they threw him in the back of his truck with a beer, and his wife drove him to the hotel!!!

He's expected back today...we'll see.


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well they threw him in the back of his truck with a beer, and his wife drove him to the hotel!!!
> 
> He's expected back today...we'll see.


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":21f3u53n]well they threw him in the back of his truck with a beer, and his wife drove him to the hotel!!!
> 
> He's expected back today...we'll see.


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:[/quote:21f3u53n]
Sounds like he had a few "pops" :!:


----------



## wittdog

Now I really can't wait to see the pics.. :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!


Man, I'd love to have heard that conversation.  Next time, hit the record button on your answering machine and convert to an mp3 so we can all enjoy.  :!: (I know ~ Easier said than done..) I take it Larry made it back?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Every one is there for the Saturday event.  It should be starting to rock
right about now.


----------



## Finney

Just got back to SC.  Seems like it was just yesterday that I left... oh yeah, it was.  Jim drive down here and entertain me.

I wish I was in VA with all the guys. :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan

the storm you told me about is almost here.  Hope it doesnt hit those guys right at dinner time.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!


You had 15 different invites......why the hell didn't you go???


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *You had 15 different invites......why the hell didn't you go??? *
Click to expand...

It wasn't in Myrtle Beach. #-o


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *You had 15 different invites......why the hell didn't you go??? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in Myrtle Beach. #-o
Click to expand...

He really doesn't leave there?


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You had 15 different invites......why the hell didn't you go???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in Myrtle Beach. #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He really doesn't leave there?*
Click to expand...

He can't.  His ankle bracelet will "go off".  8-[


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, got another update.....everyone is drunk.  At least everyone I talked to.  Apparently the food last night was magnificent....we need to make sure everyone gets the recipes for Richard Middleton's  horseradish bacon shrimp,  Chris C's sirloin, Larry's Rev Marvin wings, among others.
> The big eats are getting ready to be served, with about 300 people coming, and they're voting on a peoples choice winner!  Damn I wish I was there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You had 15 different invites......why the hell didn't you go???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in Myrtle Beach. #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *He really doesn't leave there?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't.  His ankle bracelet will "go off".  8-[
Click to expand...

 #-o    He could leave his ankle at home 8-[


----------



## Guest

OK ... Where's the stories and da pics?? :boing:


----------



## Puff1

The countdown is on 8-[


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> OK ... Where's the stories and da pics?? :boing:


Some pics are posted.


----------



## Bruce B

brian j said:
			
		

> wow.  what a weekend.
> 
> thank you gary and linda for your kind hospitality.  you guys put on a heck of an event.  it was great meeting every one from the board.  i just need to teach you guys how to party later than 9 pm.   :razz:



If we couldn't teach you how to drink before 9pm, there wasn't much hope of you learnin' anything new after that. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1qp9qe3w][quote="brian j":1qp9qe3w]wow.  what a weekend.
> 
> thank you gary and linda for your kind hospitality.  you guys put on a heck of an event.  it was great meeting every one from the board.  i just need to teach you guys how to party later than 9 pm.   :razz:



If we couldn't teach you how to drink before 9pm, there wasn't much hope of you learnin' anything new after that. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:[/quote:1qp9qe3w]
you're only laughing because you know how false that statment is.  or do i have to bring out the bottle of makers and show you again.   :!:[/quote:1qp9qe3w]

You weren't drinking the Maker's, you were making all of us drink it!   8-[   BTW, thank you!  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1gz7po5g]*You weren't drinking the Maker's*, you were making all of us drink it!   8-[   BTW, thank you!  :grin:


yea right.  i lead every time i passed that bottle.  that's some good sh!t ain't it?   :wwnn:[/quote:1gz7po5g]

Yep, I remember the very long slow burn!!  Wow!!!


----------



## Bruce B

That is some good stuff, what was that Tequila that was being passed around? Did you get some of that Larry?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That is some good stuff, what was that Tequila that was being passed around? Did you get some of that Larry?



Yeah I had a swig or two of the Tequila.  I was ready to eat the worm, but there was not one in that particular bottle.


----------



## Guest

Is that when you got stuck in the mud?  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> Is that when you got stuck in the mud?  8-[



I never got stuck in the mud.  The ground was a bit moist and my front wheels dug in a bit, but I didn't actually get "stuck"!   8-[


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":tnbmjgex]Is that when you got stuck in the mud?  8-[



I never got stuck in the mud.  The ground was a bit moist and my front wheels dug in a bit, but I didn't actually get "stuck"!   8-[[/quote:tnbmjgex] 
:winkie:


----------



## LarryWolfe

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Ok, bottom line... how many "teams" showed up, and how much was raised.  Wish I had seen this sooner, I might have given it some thought of coming....
> 
> Bill



8 teams all together and I think it was close to $5 grand that was raised.  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":yjdsogwo]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, bottom line... how many "teams" showed up, and how much was raised.  Wish I had seen this sooner, I might have given it some thought of coming....
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 teams all together and I think it was *close to $5 grand* that was raised.  =D>
Click to expand...

 =D>  =D>  =D> 

and in* larry's defense the ground was quite soft there with all the rain lately*.[/quote:yjdsogwo]

Thanks Brian, someone understands!!  =D>


----------



## Gary in VA

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Ok, bottom line... how many "teams" showed up, and how much was raised.  Wish I had seen this sooner, I might have given it some thought of coming....
> 
> Bill



We had a great turnout.. served anywhere from 300-350 people and made over $5200 bucks.. some money still trickling in... 8 teams cooked some of the best Q around.  All top notch.. people were eating til Q ran out their ears.  We are still getting compliments.


----------



## Puff1

Congrats guy's that's great =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Gary in VA

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Great.  Let us know if you decide to try something again next year.... Sounds like a ton of fun...
> 
> Bill



We'll see.. twas  a LOT of work... 

funny thing is.... Saturday during the event my comment to the wife was "good thing on the invitation you said first EVER bbq benefit instead of first ANNUAL" ... and the wife agreed

Sunday i was thinking... Maaaan.. i can't do this again...  :mornin:  the wife agreed

Monday I was thinking...We could just have the teams in to cook...the wife agreed

Tuesday I was thinking... Where would we put more teams?..  :-k the wife looked at me like i was crazy

Wednesday I was thinking.. I wonder how many people we could serve next year and how much money we could raise now that people know what to expect... the wife says "I thought we weren't doing this again"

Today I am thinking.. We could do this... It really wasn't THAT bad....


I am going insane..........


----------



## LarryWolfe

At least you know what to expect next year!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

2nd time is always easier Gary.  Plus Finney has volunteered to do all the hard work.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 2nd time is always easier Gary.  *Plus Finney has volunteered to do all the hard work.*


I always end up doing it whether I volunteer or not.


----------

